# Federal land transfer bill



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Public land and access to it is something that is very near and dear to my heart. One of the few things I feel so strongly about, its what allows the vast majority of us to do what we all love. It was the primary reason I moved to this state 14 years ago. Regardless of your stance on this bill I encourage you all to read the article as it is the best I have read so far summarizing how bad of an idea this is.

http://www.wyofile.com/column/selli...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weeklynewsletter


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good article and worth a read.


----------

